# Scott Warranty?



## pspande

have others had issues with this? 3 years on the frame? I'm in the market for a new bike and the CR1 pro is near the top of the list but this is crazy. Most of the other bikes I'm looking at have lifetime frames. I don't plan to wreck my bike but if I do and make it out alive I'd like to not have to purchase a new frame, especially if this is based on frame failure. Also not crazy about the lack of a replacable rear drop-out. 

Thoughts?


----------



## 4bykn

The warantee is the reason I'm leaning toward a Giant TCR instead of the CR1. That and the price.


----------



## Juanmoretime

4bykn said:


> The warantee is the reason I'm leaning toward a Giant TCR instead of the CR1. That and the price.


What? and give up titanium. This would only be acceptable if this is going to be a second bike!


----------



## 4bykn

Juanmoretime said:


> What? and give up titanium. This would only be acceptable if this is going to be a second bike!


I'll have co-first bikes, one Ti and one carbon. And then there's my old '02 Specialized carbon for bad weather.

(I'm always amazed how early you're posting here, I thought I got up early, but you seem to get here before me.


----------



## pogoman

pspande said:


> have others had issues with this? 3 years on the frame? I'm in the market for a new bike and the CR1 pro is near the top of the list but this is crazy. Most of the other bikes I'm looking at have lifetime frames. I don't plan to wreck my bike but if I do and make it out alive I'd like to not have to purchase a new frame, especially if this is based on frame failure. Also not crazy about the lack of a replacable rear drop-out.
> 
> Thoughts?


I have noticed this too and it sure makes me consider ripping through the turns at races but the CR1 is not a frame to mess around with. I haven't had a problem with mine...yet. It depends on what level of racing you are aiming for.


----------



## pspande

*Talked to Scott about warranty*

They were very cool. They cited their very strong crash replacement policy (about $700 for a new CR1 frame) and the fact that they only swap out with the most current frames and not older models. 

I had ordered a different bike that is now on back order, it is prompting me to reconsider my purchase.


----------



## petzi-baer

pspande said:


> They were very cool. They cited their very strong crash replacement policy (about $700 for a new CR1 frame) and the fact that they only swap out with the most current frames and not older models.
> 
> I had ordered a different bike that is now on back order, it is prompting me to reconsider my purchase.



Do other manufacturers cover crash damage in their warranty?

petzi-baer


----------



## Crazy Attacker

This is very funny...
How many person on this forum have ever felt and broken his frame or broke his rear drop-out???
For a racer OK, but how many on this forum are a 100% racer doing crit every weeks?
In 22 years of riding I broke one rear derailleur and it was in moutain bike.
So relax guys. You know you can stay at home, here you won't broke anything.
Cheers and envoy your ride and stop thinking about accident, thing arrived when we think about.


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah, you guys are forgetting that manufacturer warrantees DO NOT cover crash damage. Lifetime warranty or not, if you dive into that corner and wreck your bike, yer not getting a free replacement. Warrantees cover manufaturer defects. If your frame has a defect, it will likely show itself in much less than three years.
Sounds like what you are really interested in is a company that offers a good crash replacement deal.


----------



## Crazy Attacker

Fine, but how many bikes did you wrech since your are riding???
What is the possibilities that you brake your frame?
Are you using 2 codoms when you make love jsut in case of the first is not proof??
Stop thinking of IF, MAYBE...
If you are thinking that you can fall into a corner stop cycling.
I am going riding with my no warrantees bike, my mind free.
Cheers amigo


----------

